# Third annual Rabbit outing.



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Lets start thinking about the dates.

I say we try to get it for a little earlier in the year this time.

The last couple have been cold and lots of snow.

I say we try mid January.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I am in Rob.January is Icy and rabbitty


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello:

I like to get involved this year if you guys have any openings. Please PM me with the details.

Thanks John


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'd love to.....got room for the dogless?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Last year we had a great turn out, and we couldnt fit everyone onto state land, and some went to private land. I am willing to take a group into some private land, and maybe show another onto some private, but I cant take ALL that were there. We had too many. NOW.............WILD BILL............

and the gang drank a few too many totties at night and SUNDAY, they werent feeling too well. :lol:    

I am very excited about this year but would like to get some feedback on where we should hunt. I know that TimberGSP isnt too far away and maybe he has some private land to go to also. 

Right now Robert and I just would like to get some ideas from the group and how many are coming!!

Dave


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I'd like to join if the date works.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sign me up as long as there isnt 4 feet of snow like last year!! The pain on Sunday wasnt from too many totties, well maybe some of the pain, it was from walking 100 miles in 8 feet of snow!  Had a great time last year meeting everyone and eating some great grub!! As for what took place back at the hotel....... I will let others tell about that!!!:yikes:


----------



## romayer (Nov 13, 2002)

If the date will work out, I would like to be included (if dogless is acceptable, of course).


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Not to worry romayer, I was dogless and clueless last year and continue to be so to this day!!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

H333,

You need a beagle or two in your life. :lol:


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sure Rob, not enough little ones to take care of in my classroom everyday!!  I have a hard enough time taking care of myself, my wife, our 2 dogs......


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

:lol: Common you would love it.

Something else to yell at and clean up after and spend money on.
How can you go wrong.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

AGAIN, I do enough of that with the 24 that I have in my classroom!  Good Lord, guess I better add that I am KIDDING in regards to my students being compared to dogs that I yell at and have to clean up after! I do have to clean up after them though:lol:


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

Dogless and have never been out for rabbits. If anyone has room for another let me know.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I will be there again this year. Hopefully everyone will be as chipper as I was this past year come Sunday AM....... :lol:


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I'll try my hardest to make it whenever it is this year. I miss hunting behind a dog alot. Also if anyone is looking for an extra gun anytime during the season shoot me a PM


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I of would like in on this I live to far away to meet there in the morning then turn and go back for lunch but I can take some guys

ALSO I am now dogless because of spec being out I have 2 pups and a female that I hunt that will only run with spec so that kinda puts her out so I need to be packed up with a guys with dogs

scott


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I would like to try to make it this year. Planned to last year but the weather was just too dicey to make the 2+ hour drive. Plus, we now live about 30 miles further South, so that will help. If you don't mind another dogless-stomper, count me in.  

Mark


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

HEY, I have shot many a limits by stomping ground!!


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

January 15 Is Central Michigan Sportsmans Club Rabbit Hunt If You Guys Are Up This Way (stanton) We Do Breakfastand Lunch Plus Prizes Even Guns Dan


----------



## mullet39 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am new to the land and have a dog but she only hunts biscuits. If y'all want a clueless hunter and/or a clueless dog, then we would like to be included!


----------



## Crosman (Sep 13, 2004)

Im new as well, No dog, working on getting a gun, but I would love to try my hardest to come.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I'm another that has never hunted rabbit. Where is this outing held?
Rob, I ain't heard them dogs in a while... its been too quiet out back.
Chris


----------



## smacarac (Dec 13, 2004)

would like to get in on the fun pm either way


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I will tentatively say I'M IN!! 





I would love to go, but, I cant commit to anything untill I see a date. I dont have a dog, but will throw on my chaps, and beat the brush just as good as anyone.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

LOL Chris,

I got a new pup to train so i'll be getting back over there soon.



Everyone is welcome to come.

There is a ton of great looking state land in the area.
To stomp around.

There will hopefully be a few more guys with dogs comming as well.

As usuall I will be sneaking off with Dave to bust our limit.:lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

mallardtone-man said:


> I will tentatively say I'M IN!!
> I would love to go, but, I cant commit to anything untill I see a date. I dont have a dog, but will throw on my chaps, and beat the brush just as good as anyone.


Same for me.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Great, more snow!! I bout died last year trying to plow through all of that white stuff!! Did have a great time though


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Yeah, I'd love to come again! I can/will stomp the brush if needed as I don't hunt behind dogs much. I'll keep an eye on the date in the new year. I had a blast last time and the snow wasn't SOOO bad! :lol:


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm Game again this year. I have the new jeep, the one I was getting the day before last years outing but never got till after the outing, so theres no getting the wife's mini-van stuck in what little snow we had. :lol:


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Anybody have a date and place yet?

Scott - you know you can team with Roxy if we can make it.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm up for it if it dosen't conflict with the pheasant hunt.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Robert I havent officially looked at the calender, but I think we could do this the middle of January, or even the first couple weeks. I just dont want to rush too many, I dont care either way..


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Also it looks like I may have a dog to run Matt ( cottonjack I beleave) is loaning me 1 till I get 1 of my own

Scott


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Hey Rob, do you know if they will let us back into that hotel that we stayed at last year?


----------



## mmw52880 (Jan 21, 2003)

Rob,

Sounds like a good time to me, I am sure you can count on Megan and I for coming with a dog or two. Would like to meet some new faces, and run some new territory.  

Matt


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

No dog here...well, I do have a 80lb lab that acts like a paper weight.

Would love to join in if I can though......


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Hey Dave the weekend of the 15 I think I have a field trial but I'l double check.

We could shoot for the weekend of january 21.

H333,
Umm no I think we will pick a nice quite place this year.

Matt,
Sounds good the more dog the better that way maybe everyone can get to hunt over some dogs.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Count me in as long as the date and place work out.

Steve Arend, Maybe we could truck pool. I can fit 4 pretty comfortably in my Titan, but 2 guys with guns and equiptment in back is way better. If you want we can take your Jeep I don't mind. 
If there are allot of guys going from this area (SalmonSlayer, mich buck..)we could both load em up. When the date and area are set we can make arangements if anyone wants. Just PM me.. if'n yawnto....yawnto?


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Sounds like fun. Hopefully the weather will be good.

We'll definatly bring 2 dogs at least (Jack and Danny), maybe 3 if COTTONJACK wants to bring Easy, then we'll bring Rebel too.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Ya, sure...Iawnta truck pool ifn that's a possibility. I would only be able to hunt the morning...most likely, and have to come back after lunch. If that's a problem, I could just foller yall down ere. I'll keep an eye on the thread and see what happens come the new year. Jan 22 or 15 is good with me at this point. 

Are we gonna do a lunch break in the snow lot like last year? I can bring something good to eat...and the fish fryer if someone needs it again this year.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

So the weekend of Jan. 21 it is? I think that we should meet up for lunch in the lot again, that was a lot of fun! That and it gave me an hour+ to rest  I will try to make some chili that is not so hot this time:yikes:


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Okay, lets shoot for January 21!! Hopefully we wont have all the snow and the weather will cooperate!!

I will get maps again and I will see if we can get on some other lands.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Count me in if possible! No dog, but ain't to proud to crawl through a few thickets if a meal is involved!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Hey Swamp, I was willing to do that last year but I never had a darn shot!! That and I would have probably died of exhaustion in the thickets!! LOL :lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

January 21st works for me. Now what location are we shooting for? If I am traveling far from here I might just get a room at a hotel..with a lounge..LOL


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

wyle a lot of us stayed in a hotel last year and had a blast! Unfortunately I dont think they will allow us to stay due to a certain, shall I say odor, that was left by some guests :lol: I am sure that we kind find a new place to crap up!!:yikes:


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

here KITTY KITTY.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Ya had to go and say that didnt ya bill?! I was thinking more about what the canines left behind LOL! Then you bring up the kitty kitty episode...... Man, we better not even go back to the same town that we stayed in!:lol:


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Have dog will travel. Sounds like a good time. I'll put it on the calender. I will bring my dog Brewtus, he's a huntin' fool like me. :help: I will bring some salomi, cheese and crackers for lunch. Get a time and map out so we can find it, say maybe meet at 9:00.  Is it ok to bring a .22? :chillin:


----------



## smacarac (Dec 13, 2004)

So when and where ? PM ME THANKS


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

So whats up ppl? Are we still on or did we change our minds?


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Were still on.

Everyone one is probably still on vacation.


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Where is the hunt?

What time?


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

D hunter, I am curious as well. I would love to go, but I cant take time off work, so I will only know the week of.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Alright fellas, 

Here is WHO as shown interest: Please let us know if you cant make it, or if anyone else wants to come.

Robert McCoy DOGS
Amos
Bowhunting Rules
Esox
Ebowhunter DOGS
Hunter 333
Romayer
Lawnguy
Quest 32A
Huntin Horseman
Timber GSP DOGS
MMW52880 DOGS
Swamp Monster
Mich Bowmaster
Wild Bill
Nimrod DOGS
MIBIGHNTR
Mullet39
Crosman
Repestis
Smacarac
mallardtone-man
NEmichsportsman
salmonslayer
steven arend
drwink
dhunter
wylecoyote
timberdoodle 528

We will be hunting in between Cassopolis and Three Rivers. If ALL show we will be hunting ALL the state land for sure. I can take a group, maybe two to some private lands. Looks like 30 people have signed up including myself. I will give some directions and we should get a food list going as well. We can do a free for all on the food or go into the local joint and have breakfast, lunch or dinner. I am game either way. 

Let me know guys so we can get this all set up!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

As of now it looks like I will not be able to attend...... MAJOR bummer! Things could change so I will keep an eye on the thread and let you know if I will be able to make it.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Did I miss something? We have January 21st listed as the date, that is a Friday? If that's the case, I'm affraid I will not be able to make it. If it is Saturday January 22nd, then count me in!

Thanks...

Mark


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Count me in please. I can make it Friday and if the date changes to Saturday or Sunday I can make those days as well.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

The date was meant to be the 22 I will be there saturday.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I am in, anyone want to ride over with me? Cass-Three rivers, means I will be coming home after. Close enough to home for me.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I would be interested to join in on the fun.Where is it and when is it.If there is room I would like to join with at least 1 maybe up to 3-4 if there is plenty of room.All are seasoned hunters but also all dogless.Please let me know.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Will be there, Saturday, is there a place for breakfast we can meet :corkysm55


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

So are we making this a two day thing? I can't wait!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

mich buckmaster said:


> Alright fellas,
> 
> Here is WHO as shown interest: Please let us know if you cant make it, or if anyone else wants to come.
> 
> ...


timberdoodle528 is bring dogs also correct? 
Making sure there are enough hounds. I realy want to hunt over some Beagles. I can stomp brush piles around my house..LOL.
Maybe Rod wants to show his off. My girlfreind said Beagle pups are the cutest, so maybe I will be in the market for a good one for her b-day. Nothing like getting a gift for my girlfreind that I can use to.. .
Like that episode of the Simpsons when Holmer buys Marge a bowling ball with HOLMER engraved on it...:lol:


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Won't be able to make it this years fella's.


Should be a riot, as usual


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> .
> Maybe Rod wants to show his off.


Ooops I meant ROB..sorry did not see that in time to edit!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

LOL we usually do ok if there isn't 3 foot of snow.

We managed to do ok last year but I am hoping for much better conditions.


Here is a thread I wrote so every one can be on the same page for rabbit hunting over my pups. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85125


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

I am scheduled to work that weekend, however, ya never know when a sudden "cough" may come on........:lol: 

In the event that I can not make it.....HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm in for the 22nd. Please PM me with directions and a food or beverage order also. Thanks John.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Last year we met at the Shell Station between Vandalia and Three Rivers in a small are called Jones, Michigan. We met at 8:00AM and went hunting from there. I had maps for like 7,000 acres of State land. While a few will go with me. 

The Shell station is on M60 which runs right into 131 which goes right through Three Rivers. If you are on 131 heading South you will go West on M60 until you see a Shell station on the South side of the Street. We can meet at 8:00 again or we can meet in Cassopolis which is only about 15 minutes further West on M60 and eat breakfast. I dont care either way, and Robert, do we want to just do lunch in the parking lot again?? 

Its only a few weeks away. 

I will be in Ohio Deer hunting this weekend so I wont be online.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

That sounds good to me.

Wild Bill is in charge of the food. :lol: 

He's a better cook than I am.

Plus me and you will be to busy shooting rabbits. :yikes:


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, I made a list earlier of who is coming and was wondering if we still have the same interest as before?? Is everyone still coming and do we want to have eats in the parking lot again, or go into town and have a meal?? I dont care either way. Also does everyone know the Shell station as mentioned before??

Just wanting to finalize some things.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I know the Shell station...will need a refresher on directions, though. 

Yes, food in the parking lot was a blast last year and gets my vote this year! See ya then!
\


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

As of right now something came up on the 22nd so I will not be able to make it this year. :sad:


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Are we meeting in Cassopolis at 8:00, Sat. for breakfast then? :corkysm55 What/where?

I will be bringing some salomi, cheese and crackers for lunch. :corkysm55


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Michbuckmaster.

I sent you a pm did you get it.

Pm me your phone number.

Thanks 
Rob


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

as of right now it doesnt look like i will be making the trip this year.if i do it will only be for part of the day on saturday.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

As of this point, I am still planning on it! It will depend some on the family and those unexpected things that sometime come up, but I am looking forward to it!

I would like to put some faces and personalities to all of the names... :yikes: 

Mark


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks like I'm back in. for the 22nd.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Robert McCoy DOGS
Amos
Bowhunting Rules
Esox
Ebowhunter DOGS
Hunter 333
Romayer
Lawnguy
Quest 32A
Huntin Horseman
Timber GSP DOGS
MMW52880 DOGS
Swamp Monster
Mich Bowmaster
Nimrod DOGS
MIBIGHNTR
Mullet39
Crosman
Repestis
Smacarac
mallardtone-man
NEmichsportsman
salmonslayer
steven arend
drwink
wylecoyote
timberdoodle 528
Jacob Huffman

Is everyone still coming or are some not able to make it, also we will be meeting at the Shell station in Jones Michigan. I put directions earlier in the thread. Let me know if you need directions. just shoot me a PM. 

I took a few people off the list that said they cant make it, let me know if I left someone off. Trying to buddy people up with dogs and giving areas to dog groups. 

Also Robert and I were talking that maybe we should all bring something to eat and make do during the day so we dont have to stop hunting and get cold like last year. Then all of us get together after the hunt for some dinner and some drinks. 

WHat do you guys think of that, I dont care either way!!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I like the bring a lunch and dinner later idea. 

"Last year we met at the Shell Station between Vandalia and Three Rivers in a small are called Jones, Michigan. We met at 8:00AM and went hunting from there. I had maps for like 7,000 acres of State land. While a few will go with me."


This is still the plan for the morning correct?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes, we will meet at the shell station then drive to the state land and get a vantage point that all will meet or will go to. Then we will disperse and hunt, I will try and get some cell phone numbers and we can get a hold of each other during the day. 

This is a pretty big group, so I hope we all have good hunting.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

ok... well does anyone want to take wadgers on if it will be raining or snowing.?.LOL


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

wyle_e_coyote,

If you want to follow me let me know and we can set a place to meet around here. salmonslayer and I will be riding over together and we need to leave around noonish.

Steve


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Sounds good Steve. We can pick a place and time close to the end of next week.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

We will not be able to make it to the hunt. Sounds like we will miss a great time.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Well it looks like we have lost some interest to this outing. So I think we will have to wait and see who shows up at the Shell Station on Saturday at 8:00.

For sure I know that:

Robert McCoy + 2 buddies are coming
Mich Buckmaster + 1 maybe
Swamp monster
Mich bowmaster
Wyle coyote 
slamonslayer
steven arrend
Nimrod
MIBIGHNTR

I know others have said they show interest but now is anyone ELSE FOR SURE coming?? If I forgot someone I apologize and yell at me  
All are welcome. 

Dave


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Dave, does this mean I have to put on the floppy ears again and brush busters!???! :yikes:

Or will I have to pack the waders!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Man with this weather Ben I have no idea, either way we will have a good time. Hopefully it will be nice and will get into some bunnies.

Make sure after you put your ears on you have a little bushy tail too. The rest of you will have to be a surprise, I will get my camera ready!!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

SalmonSlayer said:


> Or will I have to pack the waders!


The 10 day forecast is calling for 40% chance of rain/snow mix for that Saturday. I think Ill load up the canoe and grab the lab and bunny bloks and well see if we can get those furry thing to swim into our spread. :lol: 

Steve


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

mich buckmaster said:


> Well it looks like we have lost some interest to this outing. So I think we will have to wait and see who shows up at the Shell Station on Saturday at 8:00.
> 
> For sure I know that:
> 
> ...


Well with no objections, I will bring a buddy also. I do have one..LOL
It looked like we were going to have to many, so I did not invite him. 

Everyone ok with that?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Just as last year if there if anyone is hunting on Sunday i will be there. I can not attend on Saturday though... or if you are coming back through kzoo Rob I have some state land that is worth a look.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Well, looks like snow now...HIGH of mid 20's. And now we got some fresh snow on the ground for a base...and with snow everyday this week, maybe we'll have 6 inches by saturday. Hopefully some fresh snow friday will cover up old tracks and provide some good tracking snow for the pups!

Steve A. and I will be meeting up with Wile_e_coyote and his buddy and meeting everyone else at the Shell station by 8AM. Looking forward to some good hunting with some good friends and having a great time! :cwm27: 

Wile_e...where/when??? send Steve A. a pm on location.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

SalmonSlayer,
Steve should be getting hold of you soon. We took care of all the details this monrning! Looking forward to meeting you, and everyone else. 

I don't think my buddy will be going. He already had plans to attend the Traditional Archery show in K-zoo. I am going to see if my son wants/can go and try out his inhierited single shot .410, but I need to work out the details with my X for next weekend.

Do we have a better head count, it looks like we lost alot of people.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I have NO idea who is all coming but we will have to get a head count I guess on Saturday at 8:00 at the shell station. I hope to have maps by then, and if we have a smaller group we can do some different hunting. 

We will see.

Quest, I think we will be hunting on Sunday at least in the AM, so I will get back with you by Friday to let you know, and I will get back on the site Saturday night to let you know. If you want to give me your cell, PM me and I will give you a call.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Brewtus and I will be at the Shell station at 8am. We will only be able to play til about 3pm. I will be bringing a differant kind of salomi with cheese and crackers for when ever.

We had some good runs this past saturday, my dog was great.

Just put a pic of my dog and a coyote I got this year in the gallery.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Robert I tried to call you tonight with the number on my caller ID, but got a recording. 

The weather is calling for ACCUMULATION LAKE EFFECT SNOWS for FRIDAY/SATURDAY with 8 to 14 inches of snow. We just got 4 more today which would equal quite a bit for bunny hunting. I am willing to try and try our luck but I would hate for ANY of you to travel ANY amount of distance just to shoot a couple rabbits. 

So the ball is in your court, you decide, but if FRIDAY we get what they are calling for it will be one HUGE drift in those fields. Just giving everyone some warning. 

Robert I will be sending you a PM.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Dave I tried to call you back.

I'll pm you my cell number I'm at work.

I guess all we can do is wait and see.

It wouldn't be the first time we had an outing in horrible conditions. :lol: 

Next year we are doing it in march or december.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Well if it looks like we will get snowed out, we can always reshedule for later. I would hate it if no one shows. I will keep checking back for any changes.


----------

